# I think I found the best food



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

That's Squid my friends.

1- It doesn't polute the water as much as feeder, and beafheart (STINKY)
2- It has all the benefits of sea food (i.e. shrimps, fish, etc.)
3- Good diet, unlike shrimp squid doesn't have all the callestrol.
4- It fills them up fast. I cut my squid into slices and both 5" RBP would get BLOATED after one squid.
5- Very easy to spot left overs.
6- It doesn't sink fast like beefheart, shrimp, etc. Takes around 10 secs to sink by them they are gone before even touching the gravel.
7- Fish love them, mine love them as much as feeder fish
8- Best of all they are CHEAP!!! 1KG raw frozen squid (40-60 squids) for $ 3.99

I would recommend it to everyone and it is really fun to watch them chew the squid.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

i feed my P's squid all the time. They love it!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

alot of people talk about it
im gonna try it soon


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

never tried squid, but now i might. mine p tends to be a picky eater and goes through phazes. he used to eat guppies, but the last batch was left untouched and now they're spawning! damn guppies. then he was all about the black worms, now he watches them, curiously, as they float to the bottom of the tank and have now set up shop in the gravel. i can get him to eat rosies every once in a while, but only when i throw in at least a dozen. i think he just eats them because they crowd and annoy him. and sometimes he'll eat beef heart(if the guppies don't first.) plus, he hates when we watch.


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

yah i am going to tell my dad write now he goes out every week and get 20dozen
small gold fish i will tell him.
o were do you get it from.

-steve


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

hmm good idea, where do u get them, bait shop?


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

has anyone tried feeding their fish ice cream??


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I get mine from a normal super marker. It is a package with whole squids that has been frozen, no preservitives. Make sure when you cut them up to throw the head along with tummy and everything in there. Just feed the Ps that layer of flesh that houses the whole body. Trust me though it doesn't look like much it damn fills them up big time. BLOATED!!


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

vinnycaz said:


> has anyone tried feeding their fish ice cream??


 I fed my fish ice cream one time. His name is "Lil Vinny". He's a dumb gimpy looking fish, but I guess you gotta love him anyway.









Squid sounds sweet....if I can find some I'll definitely try to feed my Spilo some.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Hehehe I just said:


> hmm good idea, where do u get them, bait shop?


 super market.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

asian markets have em cheaper


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

so, you dont feed the tentacles(sp?) just the "head" or the squid?

~Will.


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

thanks i will try it


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

squid does sound efficient....


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

squid is also very nutritious (spelling?)


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

cut it down the center and skin it.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

oops, forgot to say to feed the skin to the p's.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Feed the skin and the rest to the P's? or just throw the whole thing in? I idea sounds great, I try that next, thanks


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

Don't forget to take the ink sac out of the squid! It looks like a plastic tube and it runs through the middle of the squids body.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I just don't bother with the head, and the guts. I just feed the skin, like I said it doesn't look as much because when you end up cutting it lit ooks flat, but try rolling it like a sandwitch and you'll know why P's get stuffed from it very fast. And like someone mentioned before it is very healthy, I think healthier than shrimp and much cheaper.

Try it out guys and tell me how your Ps react to it?? don't forget to make sure you wash it properly before feeding though


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

THX for the heads up im gona try squid too !!!!!!!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

frozen smelt works for me.. i spend $11 on a box and that lasts my 12 ps bout 2 months... more than enough... that way they get live feeders on the side along with pellets.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I might try that myself...I've heard alot of people talking about using squid as well.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice one i may try that myself
dixon


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

i think i won't try it

and stick with beefheart.


----------

